# Farthest Kill--closest kill. Brag it up. Heres your chance.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont mean gut shots and poor shot placement on coyotes or fox that ran off and died two days later. I mean DRT. Let us know what caliber too.

Farthest- 393 steps. Coyote
closest- 18 steps. Coyote
Farthest crow- 380yds lasered.

All .22-250


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

bloody

is it legal to shoot grows in MN with a rifle...i might have to turn you in :wink:

mine is somewhere around 300 yrds. we never ranged it or stepped it off, but 300 was my best estimate. we were walking in to a set and he saw us. he didn't know quite what we were so he didn't spook, but he wouldn't come any closer either. i got him to hang around long enough with a howler so i just took the shot.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

kase said:


> is it legal to shoot grows in MN with a rifle


I dont even know what a grow -is- :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

crows dammit...lol. so i'm human


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

350-coyote with range finder, 10-coyote, guessed 243


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

kase said:


> crows dammit...lol. so i'm human


You are?! Not me, I poop gold nuggets :rollin:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I shot 2 at about 25 steps this year. One of these was on a double with his buddy being shot at 60 steps. The second close one was actually behind me within 20 feet (based on the tracks in the snow) but I did not see him until he circled to my left. I have no long shots to brag about. These were taken with 22 Mag.

Toolman


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

> You are?! Not me, I poop gold nuggets :rollin:


i wish i could do that
would it be worth it though with all the pain of it coming out


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloody

Grow is when an organism increases in size due to cell division and cell enlargement. :wink:

My closest coyote with my 243 was about 25 yards and my farthest was 200. Nothing special but the 25 yard one was still sprinting at me so I just held on his brisket and pulled the trigger. It would have been neat to see how close it would have come.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

The closest was about 8 feet. Shot with a 17 Rem in the Moon light.

The Farthest was ranged at 618 yds and was the 4th one shot out of 4 being called in. That was 4 shots 4 Coyotes dead. Shot him with a 243 Ackley Improved 58 gr Vmax bullet right at 4100 fps.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

badlander said:


> The closest was about 8 feet. Shot with a 17 Rem in the Moon light.
> The Farthest was ranged at 618 yds and was the 4th one shot out of 4 being called in. That was 4 shots 4 Coyotes dead. Shot him with a 243 Ackley Improved 58 gr Vmax bullet right at 4100 fps.


It had to feel real damn good to see that 618 yarder fall...Chripes!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> the 25 yard one was still sprinting at me so I just held on his brisket and pulled the trigger. It would have been neat to see how close it would have come.


My 18 step yote was kinda shot in self deffense too. I tried to stop the thing but it only perked it's ears up and came harder and more dirrect. I think it wanted me to scratch it behind the ears :lol: .


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds like mine. It was charging wide open and would not stop. I barked, yelled, and then I decided to shoot before it could jump on me.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

farthest around 250 with a 223. closest estimated 10 feet, almost directly above/behind me. i was sitting just below a rock ledge, calling a shallow canyon, one came in to my left, i saw him about 400 yards out, and when he got to about 125 he went out of the canyon. i turned around, hoping to see him and he stopped directly behind me, almost straight up. if i wouldt have already had the gun up, he would still be alive. i was so nervous, i didnt even know where i shot. turned out i hit him in the neck with my hornet. pretty crazy, i had to change my pants when i got to the truck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > the 25 yard one was still sprinting at me so I just held on his brisket and pulled the trigger. It would have been neat to see how close it would have come.
> ...


I didn't even attempt to stop that 25 yarder, or lip squeak him in for that matter. On the set right before that I had one coming and lip squeaked and it must have caught view of something it didn't like and veered off. So on that next stand he was running into my coaxing on my Crit R Call and I just let him come and silently took him out.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Badlander, what reticle are you using in your scope? Are you shooting subtension, twisting turrets or guessing on the long shots?

This is a legitimate question and in no way am I taking anything away from your long shot. I'm just wondering how you went about it. I see no shame in luck either if that's the case.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Horsager, I have a Leupold 6.5x20x50 with the Varmint hunter reticle.

I shoot Prairie Dogs all summer and know where this Rifle is shooting in most any condition.

But its like anything that you do in life. If you don't work at it you may never be good at it. I shoot about 5000 to 6000 rds out of Rifles all summer.

But a 600 yd shot at a Coyote, there is some luck involved. Oh he was standing broad side when I shot him.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

On one of the very first stands I ever made by myself. I was over looking a river bottom from a field terrace, laying on my belly in about knee high grass. Johny Stewert caller at arms reach down the face of the terrace. 100 yards of clear bean stuble field in front of me. I'm thinking perfect set up... Wrong... I'm watching out front and to my left where the most cover was. Just about ready to give up and I turn my head to the right and here is a coyote standing damn near on top of me staring at the caller.  If I would have been quick enough I know I could have grabbed him. He takes off straight away, I jump to my knees, shoulder the rifle, draw down on it only to find I must have been breathing on the scoped the whole time. It's completely fogged. :lost: Never got a shot off.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the time we dont get long shots where im from but the farthest kill was about 50 yards with an old 30-06 and old leupold 4x.
Closese kill was couple weeks ago at about 10 feet with mini 14 and open sights. Had to drop him before he stuck his nose in my crotch lol


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well 1 night at round 12 midnight,under the full moon in febuary of 2007, myself and 2 buddies are out under the moonlight and get 1 to come in at around 10 yds or so. Had a hell of a time finding him in the scope. In fact he came in twice since I missed the 1st time, he was facing me. He ran away, we started calling with rabbit distress and puppy distress and turned him back around to within 10 yds again, he was broadside this time. Not so lucky the second go around.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

dynarider68 said:


> Well 1 night at round 12 midnight,under the full moon in febuary of 2007, myself and 2 buddies are out under the moonlight and get 1 to come in at around 10 yds or so. Had a hell of a time finding him in the scope.


Its ten yards out and you think you need the scope
i hit rabbits at fifteen yards hipshooting, if its that close you can just point the gun at it and its pretty obviuos if your going to hit it :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Farthest: Coyote, 430 yards verified with a Nikon Monarch 800, shot with a Rem 700 BDL .243 loaded with 58 gr VMAX handloads

Second Farthest: Crow, 320 yards verified with the Nikon, shot with a CZ 527 Varmint .204 loaded with 32 grain VMAX handloads


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

417 yards ( rangfinder) i believe it was pre luckkkkyyyy .243

less then yards shotgun is was being run by dogs and was in the rite spot were it came out of grasspatch and crossed road i was there and bommmmmmm.....


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> i hit rabbits at fifteen yards hipshooting,


Realy? Consistantly? You mean with a scattergun right?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> Its ten yards out and you think you need the scope
> i hit rabbits at fifteen yards hipshooting, if its that close you can just point the gun at it and its pretty obviuos if your going to hit it :sniper:


Are you sure it wasn't more like 15 feet? At 15 yards it's not as simple as lift and blast unless it's a shotgun, there's not a whole lot of room for error when you're trying to hit something like a rabbit. Unless you mean you winged it in the butt and it ran off and bled to death in a hole or you took a little bit of fur off.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

no, i have a 22lr, maybe not quite fifteen yards but pretty close, no i wouldnt say consistantly cause i only do it once in a great while, but when they are real close, i just point it at them and look down the side of the barrel cause my sights wouldnt be accurate at that range
hipshooting-once in a while
but looking down the barrel i get quite a few, maybe im just lucky :beer:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

closest was about 4 feet, running down a ditch. with a 243. i looked down the side of the barrel, well on the second shot, first shot was a miss looking down the scope but second shoot got smart and hit it right behind the head.

thomas


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Lets see closest was from the tractor seat to right beside the front tire.. the 444 marlin made a mess of him uke: .. then the fatherst was probably around 375 ish with my 257. i wasnt out for yotes either time.


----------

